# Finally...An East Cape Caimen Video.



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice video .....enjoyed it.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool Kevin! Bloopers at the end are great! Thanks for sharing.

P.S. Shill... ;D


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Great on Boat and Video [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Great video! Good job guys, congrats!


----------

